# Flounder gigging help needed



## Fayev (Jul 29, 2014)

Taking at week long trip down to pcb in the third week of September, and I'm wondering if it's possible to gig flounder in the surf, or anywhere along the beaches. Just wondering if there are the numbers to be able to do this, also any tips for gigging on the beach? Any help is appreciated


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

It's definitely possible... Talk with Josh at www.litethenitecharters.com as he knows the area very well.


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

I'll be glad to help as much as I can. PM me if you're interested.


----------

